# 38Gal. Dutch/Iwagumi Total Rescape. Updated 8/24/09 New Pic Page 3.



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

38Gal. Dutch Aquascape. Input is always welcome.









Flora.
Pogostemon Stellatus, Limnophilia Aquatica, Ludwigia Arcuata + Repens, Mayaca Fluviatallis, ammania Gracillis, Red Foxtail, Rotala Macrandra, Heteranthera Zosterfolia, Red Nesea, Didilpis Diandra, Bacopa Caroliniana, Ludwigia Glandulosa, Egeria Najas, Rotala Wallachii, Rotala Indica, Hygrphilia Difformis.

Fish. 90+
Harlequin Rasboras, Neon Tetras, Ember Tetras, Glowlite Danios, Glowlite Tetras, Roundbarded Barbs, Botia Striatas, Cory Cats, Hummingbird Tetras, Whitefin Rosey Tetras, Rummynose Tetras, Green Fire Tetras, Otocinclus, SAE.

Equipment.
192 Watt 6700K Power Compact.
Rena Filstar XP2 Filter.
80# Eco Complete.

Dosing.
Flourish
Flourish Excell
Flourish Iron
Flourish Potassium


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

The plants look really healthy Good work! Those fish are in there glory

how are you diffusing Co2? 
what substrate is in this tank?
how long has it taken you to get the tank this beautifull?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic! Well done. Is that the difformis or stargrass as the ground cover? 

The only input I can give is to get some better pics of this beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it's beautiful!

Did you use photoshop to enhance the photo?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks For all of the kind comments.

The only thing I am using for C02 is Flourish Excell. The substrate is 80# of Eco Complete. It has taken me about 6 months to get all of the plants I wanted and to start getting them to shape the way I wanted them to.

Difformis is the ground cover.

LOL..No I did not use photoshop to enhance the pic.


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice tamk!

I Love the look of difformis as a groundcover. We have it as a ground cover in our 60 gallon at my work. It's alot of work keeping it down close to the ground, but it's so different looking. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

nemosreef said:


> LOL..No I did not use photoshop to enhance the pic.


Seriously?:icon_eek: wow then you have a good camera


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks. I heard of someone else using the Difformi and alot of times in the wild it really kind of just creeps along the ground so I figured I would give it a shot. I have found after a while keeping it cut close tends to make it just kind of stay short and creep like it does in the wild. However I still have to trim it about every 2 weeks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! I am droooooling!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i LOVEE dutch scapes. they look so amazing when they're grown in and everything
how long does it take you to trim weekly?

also, you should post more pics, i can't wait to see more of this tank. usually people aim for the "natural" looking style but its really nice to see a dutch scape here and there. 

keep up the good work.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. It takes about 1 1/2 hours every week timming and neating things up. I will be posting some more pics soon.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. thats dedication right there. but it pays off


do you find that the flow is really reduced because of the plant mass? do you have extra powerheads in there to make up for it?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

No I really do not have a problem with flow issues. I do not use any other power heads or such. I keep the spraybar pointed almost totaly to the surface of the water but not to much so that I gas it out.


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! Great Beautiful tank.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I went to the local fish store today. they had gotten in a very nice shipment of plants. I could not resist the temtation. So I bought some new plants. Ludwigia Ovalis and Myriophylum Tuberculatum. These new plants replaced my Ludwigia Glandulosa and my Rotala Wallichii. Here is a new pic of the tank with the new plants and a small trim.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Oooooo another very nice Ducth tank!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice tank you must trim alot each week.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I do spend alot of time trimming the plants.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You might try some other plants for the foreground that are less labor, eg Lobelia is always a nice one. Bylxa japonica is another, hair grass, Anubias, E tennelus, the Dwarf low growing Hygro etc.
Quite a few options that have nice growth habits. 

Also, moss rocks/stones, or a nice angel of mossy log/branch through the tank.
Give some more focus to rows/streets of plants.

Play around etc.

also, do not change much at once, slowly move one thing at a time till you get the look you want. Nice tank. 

Allow the tank to over grow a bit more before you trim and then replant and then see what you think.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

nemosreef said:


>





nemosreef said:


>


Lol, it took me like 5 minutes to notice the change:hihi:

How many plant species do you have?:icon_eek: Looks like you have an even worse case of collectoritis than I do:hihi:

EDIT: So I'm still confused as to what exactly a Dutch aquascape is...care to enlighten me? xD


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I have sixteen types of diffferent plants. Google Dutch Aquascape and you will find alot of information on them.


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

wow that is really nice. this kind of display is so perfect for exhibiting and contrasting the nice forms of the aquatic plants. 

real Dutch aquariums have appeared few times on this large and active forum--seems like everybody just goes after the Nature Aquarium style. 

this has more to do with ADA's aggressive marketing as much as anything else. although Nature Aquariums are cool in their way too.

i want to try a real Dutch aquarium someday.

can you try adjusting your camera settings some more, or see if you can get somebody else to shoot some pictures? your images seem to be over-saturated.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice tank! Where in SC are you located? I'm in Greenville and also have a 38 gallon.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful comments. I will try to get some better shots. I am in the Charleston area. I was in Greenville in October for a family reunion. Cool to see some one else in SC.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

i love your tank but 1.5 hours / week to maintain your tank =) I wish i had that type of time, I've switched my plants over to slow growing ones instead,


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!! That is some plant galore. Nice job!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have noticed some of my diffomis growing on the ground.

Have you got yours trained to keep growing on the ground or do you have to continuously push it down?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good!
Lots of color and contrast.
Also very clean and well cared for
MD


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, i was wondering the same thing, how did you initially plant the difformis so it would stay low? 
Whenever I use H. Polysperma as a ground cover, I plant the long stocks almost sideways as much as I can and then roots and new shoots come out of each node. Is this what you're doing too?


----------



## Nexxorcist (Nov 22, 2008)

damn, this is amazing! is there anyway you could put up bigger pics? also, how do you train hygro to stay down? i've never heard of that before and i'd like to know how it's done.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

In order to get the hygro to crawl you must first cut very short sections and plant them. After you do that you need to keep it trimed short and soon it will just start crawling on its own. After it does that the only trimming needed for the hygro is to keep it thinned out because it can become very dense.


----------



## loxman1956 (Apr 6, 2005)

beautiful tank.mind sharing where you get your plants from.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Any updated pictures?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I get most of my plants from Tideline Aquatics in Hanahan SC near Charleston. But I have also gotten many here and from some online venders. I will probably be posting some pics before too long. I have since done a rescape but have been trying to let things grow in a little bit before posting.


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

I look forward to the new scape and I'm glad I rediscovered this place. Your Dutch scape is lovely, I'm a fan of color and texture. Beautiful tank. Do you just have the tank background as is or did you opt for a special backing? Sometimes the Dutch style will call for a moss wall or a corkbark background and maybe the sides as well. I have seamless nano Dutch that I'm working on and I opted for a moss wall in the back. 

Keep us updated, please.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. All I have is a plain black backround. I chose it just for the ease of the up keep and it stays hidden most of the time. Have you had many problems with the Dutch nano? I in the past have found it hard to create deepth in a tank that does not have much front to back room. How is the moss wall working out for you?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

What a healthy looking tank!

Although, the saturation of the colors from what looks like photo enhancing alters the color a little much and makes the over all picture blurry and fuzzy all around. Nice tank regardless

-O


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

nemosreef said:


> Thanks for the compliments. All I have is a plain black backround. I chose it just for the ease of the up keep and it stays hidden most of the time. Have you had many problems with the Dutch nano? I in the past have found it hard to create deepth in a tank that does not have much front to back room. How is the moss wall working out for you?


Well, it's still in the setup stages. The moss wall is doing great so far. I opted for weeping moss and received a great shipment from Aquatic magic. The method of attachment, however, really needs a thread to explain, because I won't clutter up yours with it. :icon_lol: I'll get the journal up soon, I promise. To create the depth, I'm using some non-traditional Dutch species to create the proper scale needed for a nano. Lobelia gets replaced with HC and HM. I'm using marsilea minuta and H. verticulatta for insteresting groupings and contrasts and the stems, in general, will employ much smaller leaves, so creating contrast groups has been very challenging. The plant shipment to finish the scape, arrived very late and the plants are in poor shape. At this point, it's not about scaping anymore, but getting the plants healed up. Once they heal, I can then scape properly.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the info. Hope your plants come around.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Plants.
Italian val.
Narrowleaf Ludwigia.
Limnophilia Aquatica.
Sunset Hygrophilia.
Mayaca Fluviatalis.
Ammania Gracillius.
Star Grass.
Dwarf Sagitaria.
Myriophylum Tuberculatum.
Didiplis Diandra.
Glossostigma.

Hardscape.
Lace Rock.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

very nice dutch style aquascape, love it
thanks for sharing


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks. I have been working on this layout for about 4 months now. My glosso seems to be growing very slowly but it is growing and filling in. This pic was taken about a weekafter a big trim. I am gowing to give it about another wek of growing in and post another full tank shot. Sorry but my photograhy seems to be laking something.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

I like your new design better than the old one!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Topfrog. I like it better too. It took me a while to come up with. I had trouble desiding on what I wanted to use for a hardscape.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Gorgeous tank!! The pics look great!!!


----------

